# Game Thread: Tuesday April 4th @ Chicago



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

<center>























*Indiana Pacers (35-37) - Chicago Bulls (33-40)*

*Time*: 8:30 PM Eastern
*TV*: WB4
*Radio*: WIBC 1070










*Probable Starting Lineup*

     
*Jamaal Tinsley | Stephen Jackson | Peja Stojakovic | Jermaine O'Neal | Jeff Foster*

*Key Reserves*

  
*Danny Granger | Freddie Jones | Anthony Johnson*

*Injuries*


Ankle (Questionable)


Back/Feet (Questionable)


Concussions

*2005-06 TEAM LEADERS*

*Points* - Jermaine O'Neal 20.0 
*Rebounds* - Jermaine O'Neal 9.5 
*Assists *- Jamaal Tinsley 4.9 
*Steals *- Stephen Jackson 1.25 
*Blocks* - Jermaine O'Neal 2.12 
*FG% * - Jeff Foster 55.1
*FT%* - P. Stojakovic 89.7
*3PT%* - P. Stojakovic 39.6










*Probable Starting Lineup*

    
*Kirk Hinrich | Chris Duhon | Luol Deng | Andres Nocioni | Mike Sweetney*

*Key Reserves*

  
*Tyson Chandler | Othella Harrington | Ben Gordon*

*Injuries*


Foot

*2005-06 TEAM LEADERS*

*Points* - Ben Gordon 16.2
*Rebounds* - Tyson Chandler 9.2 
*Assists *- Kirk Hinrich 6.3
*Steals *- Kirk Hinrich 1.15 
*Blocks* - Tyson Chandler 1.34 
*FG% * - Tyson Chandler 55.6
*FT%* - Jannero Pargo 94.1
*3PT%* - Ben Gordon 42.4



*Indiana Pacers**
Home: 22-14
Road: 13-23
Overall: 35-37 (4th in Central, 7th in Eastern, 15th in NBA)

Chicago Bulls
Home: 17-19
Road: 16-21
Overall: 33-40 (3rd in Central, 9th in East, 19th in NBA)*








</center>








*- 27 points in last game*








*- 21 ppg in last 3 games*

<center>*Pacers Fan's Key Matchup*:

Jamaal Tinsley vs Kirk Hinrich


*Games vs Bulls this year:*

Pacers 95 Bulls 85 

Bulls 101 Pacers 89 

Pacers 91 Bulls 89 

Average Score:

Pacers- 91.7
Bucks- 91.7

Prediction:

Pacers 87
Bulls 82</center>


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Pacers 93
Bulls 90


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

pacers 90
bulls 76


----------



## bbasok (Oct 30, 2005)

Pacers-98
Bulls-89


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

As imporant as our last game, just hope we actually win this time...

Indy 97 Chicago 93...




*Go PaCeRs!!!*


----------



## JayRedd (Jan 2, 2006)

i have a feeling we're getting waxed

Bulls 97
Pacers 85

There's still hope for that 9th seed yet.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

95-88 Bulls


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

Indiana 91
Chicago 84


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

If we lose this, we are in big, big trouble.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

StephenJackson said:


> If we lose this, we are in big, big trouble.


If we don't start winning the games we should, we won't even make the playoffs.


----------



## JayRedd (Jan 2, 2006)

Pacers Fan said:


> If we don't start winning the games we should, we won't even make the playoffs.


probably a good thing


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

JayRedd said:


> probably a good thing


That's a pretty disgusting statement.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

JayRedd said:


> probably a good thing


Isiah Thomas isn't our coach anymore. I'd rather take the Nets, Heat, or Pistons to 6-7 games than move a few spots up. Besides, this year's draft isn't even that good.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Well, I have a $1 bet with Larry Legend that we win this game. Since I have a habit of tricking my opponents, I think the actual wording was something like this: "I'll bet you one dollar that the Pacers will score more points than the Bulls on Tuesday night."


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> Well, I have a $1 bet with Larry Legend that we win this game. Since I have a habit of tricking my opponents, I think the actual wording was something like this: "I'll bet you one dollar that the Pacers will score more points than the Bulls on Tuesday night."


It's sad to bet against the Pacers, but we suck right now.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Larry Legend said:


> It's sad to bet against the Pacers, but we suck right now.


Yeah, but the Bulls don't have many scorers, and Ben Gordon was taken completely out of the game last time. If that happens again, I see no excuse for us losing.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

If we don't win this one, we don't deserve to make the playoffs, we probably will though, but we wouldn't deserve it...

No team that's under .500 should make the postseason...






*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Only Pollard day-to-day, is Croshere already back?


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Pacersthebest said:


> Only Pollard day-to-day, *is Croshere already back?*


I thought Cro was dressed for the game on Saturday.


----------



## JayRedd (Jan 2, 2006)

Pacers Fan said:


> Isiah Thomas isn't our coach anymore. I'd rather take the Nets, Heat, or Pistons to 6-7 games than move a few spots up. Besides, this year's draft isn't even that good.


All the more reason to move up from the 20th pick to the 14th pick (or lower with a lucky ping pong ball bounce). Don't get me wrong: on a selfish level so I can keep hoping we'll advance, and even somewhat for the guys on the team, I obviously want us in the postseason...but for our long-term viability, it'd probably be better for the team for us to get a better player in the draft than to play 6-13 extra games (better for JO/Tinsley/et al's health as well).

And since I'm pretty sure you're all familiar with my HUGE desire to not resign Peja, maybe Toronto or some other schmuck team will exchange our 14th pick for their 6th pick (or whatever) in a sign and trade with Peja for Mo Pete/Matt Bonner or something. I'm sure that example isn't a real option, but something similar with Charlotte, Toronto, Chicago or Atlanta or whoever is one other option for us to make something positive happen out of this Artest/Peja scenario.

And with the recent emergence of guys like Noah, Thomas and Davis, it's possible we could get a guy like Sheldon Williams or Brandon Roy at 14th. Imagine if Carney slipped that far? Gift Part II


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Larry Legend said:


> I thought Cro was dressed for the game on Saturday.



He played in our last game at the very end.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Jermaine with a nice spin move on Sweetney for a layup. Woohoo, no jumper! Then he boxes out? Wow.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> Jermaine with a nice spin move on Sweetney for a layup. Woohoo, no jumper! Then he boxes out? Wow.



I think we're going to see a very intense, determined JO for the rest of the way.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Sarunas and Granger bring us back in the game


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Our defense was awesome, but the Bulls still scored.

41-38 Pacers with 7 minutes left in the half.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

88-73 Pacers, 9 minutes remaining, if we don't win this.............


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

We had a 17 point lead with 8.30 to go, only 4 points now still 4.37 to go


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Don't got words for the sick loss, un****ingbelivable.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

how the * could we blow this. and such a crucial game :curse: 

this aint the pacers i once knew


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Final Score- 102-96 Bulls

JayRedd- 16
Pacersthebest- 15

Everyone else DQ'd for picking the Pacers. I lost a dollar. *******s.

Winner- Pacersthebest


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Hmm:

Tinsley- 1-7
Peja- 5-14
Jermaine- 4-12


----------



## bbasok (Oct 30, 2005)

what happened to Pacers?


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> Hmm:
> 
> Tinsley- 1-7
> Peja- 5-14
> Jermaine- 4-12



Tinsley has no business shooting at all,

Peja, well it doesn't surprise me that he missed 14 shots, what does surprise me though is that he actually made 5 uke:,

And J.O.'s still not 100%.



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> Tinsley has no business shooting at all,
> 
> Peja, well it doesn't surprise me that he missed 14 shots, what does surprise me though is that he actually made 5 uke:,
> 
> ...


There needs to be a gag order placed on Tinsley shooting 3s.


----------

